# A.A.I Turbo Kit



## WhiteSERSpecV (May 22, 2002)

I'm sure everyone here is probably already on either b15sentra or thevboard but here are a few pics of the A.A.I turbo kit while it was being built...

http://whitespecv.us/turbo.html


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

yes we have, next time please put this in the correct forum


----------



## WhiteSERSpecV (May 22, 2002)

tekmode said:


> yes we have, next time please put this in the correct forum


Sooooory. I figured since it was B15 specific this would be the correct forum considering the is a NISSAN message board and not just a Sentra one. But everyone make mistakes right?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

now ya know bro


----------



## WhiteSERSpecV (May 22, 2002)

chimmike said:


> now ya know bro


Thanks.


----------



## thebigtwinkie21 (Mar 15, 2004)

I was just wondering how much it costs you for your turbo kit?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thebigtwinkie21 said:


> I was just wondering how much it costs you for your turbo kit?


Like I said, read the thread already on this page.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thebigtwinkie21 said:


> I was just wondering how much it costs you for your turbo kit?



however much the "kit" is, there are always HIDDEN expenses, as i learned...


----------

